# bmw 1 series & golf clubs



## slugger (Mar 13, 2009)

Thinking of getting a 120d (then chipping it  ). Anyone got one and carry golf clubs in the boot, or indeed, can you fit golf clubs in the boot?


----------



## cm_qs (Mar 13, 2009)

I've got a Galaxy - I could get a BMW 120d in the boot


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 13, 2009)

Thinking of getting a 120d (then chipping it  ). Anyone got one and carry golf clubs in the boot, or indeed, can you fit golf clubs in the boot?
		
Click to expand...

Not got one but a mate has - utterly useless unless you've got a pencil bag and take the driver out....or take all the woods out of a carry bag....

Don't offer to take a mate anywhere for golf either....


----------



## slugger (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmmm.... maybe a 320d would be a better bet then. I really like the idea of a small hatch that goes fast and has rear wheel drive though. shame.


----------



## brendy (Mar 13, 2009)

Get your bum round to skoda, have a look at the new superb, I am not joking when I say that you can actually fit 4-6 sets of clubs in long wise (not sideways like most motors) its is truely massive inside, I thought my occy vrs was big inside until I saw the superb. 565 litres to be exact.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmmm.... maybe a 320d would be a better bet then. I really like the idea of a small hatch that goes fast and has rear wheel drive though. shame.
		
Click to expand...

Still have to take the driver out and put diagonally across the boot - doesn't leave alot of room for other stuff, or you can put the back seats down, which is not ideal in the car park obviously....again forget about chauffeuring anyone to golf....


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thinking of getting a 120d (then chipping it  ). Anyone got one and carry golf clubs in the boot, or indeed, can you fit golf clubs in the boot?
		
Click to expand...

My brother has one and it goes well, but forget it, a Passat is the boot you want and you can chip them as well. I've got a 140 sport and it goes like stink and I still get 48MPG. This is my 4th passat and I'm due to sell it as I dont keep my cars for long. It's immaculate, FSH, anyone.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 13, 2009)

Why?

Overpriced compared to the competition, lack of boot and rear seat space. Only reason I can think of for getting one is that it's rear wheel drive, or you're a posuer! Oh, and it's ugly! Seats are too low to easily lift kids in and out of car seats. There are better hatchbacks.

There, I've insulted you enough, sorry, but I just cant see the point of them. Each to their own.

And I daren't mention who (or what) drives Beemers!!!

(Expecting a flaming!!!  )


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the looks of the 1 series, and it drives nicely, I drove one when it was launched. It isn't much more than the equivalent A3 or Merc compact. However, you can't easily get your sticks in any of them, so useless for a golfer. Same with the MINI.

Go big, get an E class.


----------



## medwayjon (Mar 13, 2009)

Go for a passat or a merc. Wouldnt have a beemer if you gave it to me.

The beemer will drive no better than a mondeo.

Skoda's are excellent also.

As for chipping, dont waste your money. Car manufacturers spend millions getting the optimum settings for power/economy and dicking about with it will inevitably cause a loss somewhere, regardless of what blurb you hear. A guy I know does re-maps and he doesnt do his own cars (range rover sport, CLS320CDI and Audi A6 3.0TDI) as he says it is a waste of money, he makes a fortune doing it btw.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to have one. Its a nice car, good drive etc. However it is probably the most impractical car for golf. The boot is tiny. My bag minus the driver & rescue would just go in the boot. The longer clubs would have to go on the back seat. 

There in no leg room in the back. My seat in the driving position left about 4 inches leg room. Also the the ride is incredibly hard as its got run flat tyres. I didn't mind it but my wife hated it. 

I've also had an audi a3 and a ford focus. I'd go for the top of the range Ford everytime. Better still get a massive MPV and enjoy the space!


----------



## slugger (Mar 13, 2009)

0-60 7.6 seconds; top speed 137 mph; combined mpg: 49.6. and that's before chipping!




			Go for a passat or a merc. Wouldnt have a beemer if you gave it to me.

The beemer will drive no better than a mondeo.

Skoda's are excellent also.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't you have a beemer? because of the reputation of their owners? It's the same argument as not having a Skoda, only at the other end of the scale.   Doesn't make them any better or worse cars.

BMWs are great cars.

To say that it wouldn't drive as well as a mondeo... you having a laugh? I've driven other BMWs before, and many mondeos and passats and i know what i'd rather have.

I like the look of the one series for it's small size, handling, engine and RWD. Yep, it's not the prettiest of cars, but at least it's not the same as all the others.

I'm not bothered about the room in the back, as our 7 month old daughter doesn't really have long legs yet 

shame it's got such a small boot, as that may be the only thing against it at the end of the day. Shame.


----------



## HTL (Mar 13, 2009)

"The 1-series is crap" http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article401596.ece

Not my words, see link above. 

HID wanted one when we were looking at cars, they are so overpriced for what they are. She wanted a 1 series I wanted an Alfa GT, ended up with a Seat Leon and a 5 stat first class holiday in Italy with the money we saved!


----------



## slugger (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah... i read that a couple of days ago. made me laugh. Clarkson also likes Range Rovers... 

Despite Clarkson, There's 1000s of folk out there that like it though, including me. Just a shame the boot size looks like ruling it out.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not bothered about the room in the back, as our 7 month old daughter doesn't really have long legs yet 

Click to expand...

Slugger, you must feel as though we're all against it!

However, regarding the above comment that you made. You are correct, but please consider this. I don't know if your child is in a forward facing seat yet, but she and you will notice that her feet will be up against the back of the front seat, especially when the child seat is put into reclined mode. This means that you will have to slide the front seat a long way forward, and therefore not leave much space for you in the driver or passenger seat. You also need to bear in mind that a childs legs are constantly growing, and if it's a problem now, it will be even more so in the future. Sorry if this comes across a little patronising, but I have a 2 year old and understand some of the issues.

Since having children, I've had to buy 'practical' cars, that were comfortable for the kids and us, and safe. Before that it was Spitfires and MR2s. Sadly I think you'll have the same problem in the spacially challenged 3 series as well.


----------



## slugger (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for the heads up on that. she's just gone into the forward facing seat and loves it. Maybe BMW should do what Seat did with the Altea and extend it a bit back the way! he he.

Thanks for all the input. Sounds like the car might just be too week to take clubs in it. I think i'll still take it for a test drive though


----------



## medwayjon (Mar 13, 2009)

Just qualifying my prejudice against BMW, I know many love them and they are entitled to that oppinion, I am by no means right/wrong, just oppinionated!

Overpriced for what you get, poor build-quality for a premium brand, still using outdated instruments and switches, overpriced for servicing, parts & maintenance.

BMW regularly fail to do anything about common failures such as the vanos units, they know why they fail at Â£2000+fitting+vat per failure but ignore what they need to do to prevent the failures.

Ridiculous depreciation compared to other brands.

And yes, there is a huge problem with the image of BMW's.

I sell cars for a living, I very rarely touch Beemers even though there is a profit to be made, I only buy M3's or big-engined Z3's as they atleast have an edge to them which raises them above the mediocrity of the typical 3-series "mondeo man done good" type of car.

Mercedes-Benz every day of the week for me, the new c-class is stunning, modern, reliable, economical, will have good residuals for a premium car, comfort, wonderful drive and most of all it doesnt have the image problem.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2009)

I sell cars too and loved my Passat TDi until some git bought it.


----------



## DCB (Mar 13, 2009)

"Thinking of getting a 120d (then chipping it  ). Anyone got one and carry golf clubs in the boot, or indeed, can you fit golf clubs in the boot?"

My mate has one and struggles to get his battery for his trolley and his shoes in the boot at the same time!


----------



## Canfordhacker (Mar 13, 2009)

Slugger - well done for checking though - school boy error to buy the car then discover the clubs and daughter don't fit in it!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2009)

Whilst I agree whole heartedly with every thing MWJ has to say about BMs, I do disagree on the driving, I still think they drive like no other, whilst new. Sadly, that lasts about a week, after which they are a money pit. Mrs mog has had 7 3 series, a compact (325Ti) an a Z3Mcoupe (current). She loves BMs, I drive a Merc. Mine goes to the garage once a year for a service, hers lives there.


----------



## medwayjon (Mar 13, 2009)

Not wrong there chris.

We have a couple of 3-series that spend so much time in our workshop business that we really could charge them rent.

Scary cars Beemers, my friend Abdul bought one recently from a main-dealer, 3 years old and through their approved-used scheme. He bought it into us and it required Â£700 worth of work.

He had bought it with a new MOT (the cars 1st) but it had no hazzard light switch, a headlight bulb out, 1 broken road-spring and 1 illegal tyre on the MOT side of things. Also the car hadnt been serviced since new (27,000 miles), the air-con wasnt working, the radio had lost its code & the n/s wing looked like it had been painted by a monkey with a rattle can.

Anyway, it ended up going through the local trding standards dept, abdul got his Â£700 back, got the whole side of the car painted FOC (you cant paint just 1 panel) and was give Â£1000 compensation for the inconvenience as hush-money effectively. He has also been promised a blinding deal when he replaces his wifes mini cooper there.

You wouldnt expect that off a main agent would you?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 13, 2009)

What can I say as I own 2 BMW, HID as a 316ti compact can just get my golf bag in but I have to remove my driver from the the bag and place on the rear seat I have a 07 318i same thing again the driver has to to be removed from the the bag but will fit into the boot, but the powakaddy as to go on the rear seat but after saying that when I brought the 318 I was not playing golf. Have to say much better than a mondeo will still be running when the mondeo as gone to the scrap yard in the sky


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2009)

maybe a 320d would be a better bet then.
		
Click to expand...

Still have to take the driver out and put diagonally across the boot - doesn't leave alot of room for other stuff, or you can put the back seats down, which is not ideal in the car park obviously....again forget about chauffeuring anyone to golf.... 

[/QUOTE]

Yes, sadly it's true. I can fit my clubs in a 320 estate, but only just, and that's with a cut down driver.

HOPELESS for golf.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2009)

Beemers eh? Pot luck....

Mine's been (nearly) good as gold so far. My neighbours engine fell apart on 90k (2.2 petrol) and my friend spent a small fortune on theirs.

Absolute lottery, I'm afraid.

Despite being a good drive, I wouldn't have another.

Mine gets through springs like my 1983 Escort got through wheel bearings. Air Mass sensors won't last on the diesels and the electrics are on a par with Tatra from the 1960s.

I get mine done "independently" at Â£45 p/h.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 13, 2009)

What surprises me here is the lack of reliability. It's something I would never of even questioned about a BM if I was in the market for one.

Who'd of thought that BMWs have Monday morning and Friday afternoon cars coming out of the factory. Good ole' BL lives on!


----------



## medwayjon (Mar 13, 2009)

The reliability is awful.

We regularly service a lot of mondeo's, c-class' and octavia's owned by the local cabbies, some of these diesels have done 300,000+miles at only 3 years old, on the original engine and gearbox.

You wouldnt get that from a beemer.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2009)

What surprises me here is the lack of reliability. It's something I would never of even questioned about a BM if I was in the market for one.
		
Click to expand...

I followed car reviews and reliability reports for years. I bought used car guides, surfed the 'net and subscribed to which magazine.

The 3 series model 1992-1998 was the worst car they ever made for reliability....so much so, I couldn't find a single positive comment on reliability...

BMW "like" the fact that folk think they are reliable. As do Volkswagen (remember the old "if only everything in life was as reliable as a golf"). Certain models by both companies have been very reliable, unfortunately, neither 3 series or golf was one of those models. When BMW tried to sell me one on "reliability", I said..."don't even mention that issue to me, I drive Hondas and Toyotas and wasn't born yesterday!!"


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2009)

The reliability is awful.

We regularly service a lot of mondeo's, c-class' and octavia's owned by the local cabbies, some of these diesels have done 300,000+miles at only 3 years old, on the original engine and gearbox.
		
Click to expand...

One of my local cab firm's bought a load of Mitsubishi Galants (I have one of these) and they are all going strong.
The driver that picks me up on Saturdays sometimes has a Vectra diesel on 325,000.....how cool is that!!

All my old japanese cars are still on the road....I see them frequently. 2 Hondas, 3 Toyotas.....the YOUNGEST one is a 1994 (?) M reg. I bought a 1990 Carina for Â£1.....it turned up at the pub the other day....some lad had bought it off a geezer for Â£350....I didn't have the heart to tell him it had been traded around/swapped for pints and single boxes of Titleists.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the looks of the 1 series, and it drives nicely, I drove one when it was launched. It isn't much more than the equivalent A3 or Merc compact. However, you can't easily get your sticks in any of them, so useless for a golfer. Same with the MINI.

Go big, get an E class.
		
Click to expand...

If you have the clubman version of the mini cooper which is about 18inches longer than the standard, fold the seats down you'd get two sets & two electric trolleys inb the back with the back seats down. How do i know...?I've tried it.

It wouldn't suprise me if you could fit clubs trolley & other kit in the back of a one series should you fold the rear seats down & treat it as a micro estate.

Which is Okay just so long as you have no intention of taking more than one passenger with you when you go golfing.

I considered getting a Mini clubman or a one series, but think for the time being I'll stick to my Picasso, though I may consider a Jaguar X-type (yeah i know its not a proper Jag) when the time comes to change. So it may or may not be an estate. tbh with a jag anything but the saloon is simply wrong. But I am getting off topic a bit now.

Not tried clubs in the back of a One series BMW but sure you'd get in whatever you needed, ask to try them at the dealership before you think of doing a deal.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a 2003 330d Sport from new (First new car I've ever bought). Brilliant car! 68,000 miles later it still feels like new and I can get my clubs sideways in the boot along with my Powacaddy plus another set and trolly.
Once coming back from the airport afer a golf trip I managed three adults, three sets of clubs and three cases by folding the rear split seat down.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 14, 2009)

Quite a recommendation Clive.

Just one thing if you folded the rear seat down how did you fit in passengers as well as all the kit? or do you mean you only folded down one part of the rear seat.



I can fit my clubs & trolley in the back of the xsara-picasso if I don't have the storage box secured in  the boot. My Seats are a three way fold variety so I can get in three of us & clubs, electric trolleys batteries & cases. Well, overnight cases brimming for several days golf at any rate. Have had four sets four of us & all the usual rubbish, but it becomes a squeeze at that point.

Is certainly an amazing feat with a three series Beemer, might start looking at those too come time to change, when I get really bored of what I'm driving & crave luxury even more than I do now.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a 2003 330d Sport from new (First new car I've ever bought). Brilliant car! 68,000 miles later it still feels like new
		
Click to expand...

This is the engine to have! make no mistake.

Keep it a little longer then hold your breath.....

My 320d has just ticked over to 90k and the way I felt about it 2 years ago is wearing off. I'm not going to curse your luck, I hope it lasts for many more great years.

If I did it again, I'd opt for the 3 ltr diesel....such a cracking blend of performance and economy.....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2009)

My mates 530d did 70k before the engine went pop. Massive bill, several (and more) ks to put right, went off and bought a saab. nuff said.


----------



## Herbie (Mar 15, 2009)

Not a big fan of BMW these days, I prefer the old stuff, Im merc fan and for reliability and performance you can't beat a good japanese car(or bike for that matter) however if you want a good car that does almost all you will want it to do, nothing wrong with a Focus C-max


----------



## EchtLoon (Mar 16, 2009)

My mates 530d did 70k before the engine went pop. Massive bill, several (and more) ks to put right, went off and bought a saab. nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

Sound slike around the time the timing belt would need changed. Did he miss a service?


----------



## EchtLoon (Mar 16, 2009)

Not wrong there chris.

We have a couple of 3-series that spend so much time in our workshop business that we really could charge them rent.

Scary cars Beemers, my friend Abdul bought one recently from a main-dealer, 3 years old and through their approved-used scheme. He bought it into us and it required Â£700 worth of work.

He had bought it with a new MOT (the cars 1st) but it had no hazzard light switch, a headlight bulb out, 1 broken road-spring and 1 illegal tyre on the MOT side of things. Also the car hadnt been serviced since new (27,000 miles), the air-con wasnt working, the radio had lost its code & the n/s wing looked like it had been painted by a monkey with a rattle can.

Anyway, it ended up going through the local trding standards dept, abdul got his Â£700 back, got the whole side of the car painted FOC (you cant paint just 1 panel) and was give Â£1000 compensation for the inconvenience as hush-money effectively. He has also been promised a blinding deal when he replaces his wifes mini cooper there.

*You wouldnt expect that off a main agent would you?*

Click to expand...

Yes, almost exactly what I'd expect. Cut corners, lie and cheat just to get a sale. Par for the course imo.


----------



## EchtLoon (Mar 16, 2009)

What can I say as I own 2 BMW, HID as a 316ti compact can just get my golf bag in but I have to remove my driver from the the bag and place on the rear seat I have a 07 318i same thing again the driver has to to be removed from the the bag but will fit into the boot, but the powakaddy as to go on the rear seat but after saying that when I brought the 318 I was not playing golf. *Have to say much better than a mondeo will still be running when the mondeo as gone to the scrap yard in the sky *

Click to expand...

Had a mondeo from new for five years - my last car, never a days problem with it, and widely acjknowledged as one of the best if not the best in class. Probably  far better bet than a beemer.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2009)

It wasn't the belt, it just started using 5l of oil a day.


----------



## medwayjon (Mar 16, 2009)

My mates 530d did 70k before the engine went pop. Massive bill, several (and more) ks to put right, went off and bought a saab. nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

Sound slike around the time the timing belt would need changed. Did he miss a service?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be a pedant but they dont have a timing belt, they are all chain driven.


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, this thread turned over a few stones!!! I never realised just how unpredictably unreliable bmw's could be! I drive a Honda at the moment so maybe it's just as well the boot is too small on the 1 series. I don't think there could be a more reliable car than the Civic type S (old style) that i have at the moment.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2009)

The reason BMW introduced their own recovery service was to remove them from the league tables published by the roadside recovery companies in Germany. Prior to this, they always topped the tables in unreliability.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a big fan of BMW these days, I prefer the old stuff, Im merc fan and for reliability and performance you can't beat a good japanese car(or bike for that matter) however if you want a good car that does almost all you will want it to do, nothing wrong with a Focus C-max 

Click to expand...

A mate of mine might differ about the C-Max as he hates his with a vengence & is always on about how small the boot is, so lord knows how small the boot must be in a standard Ford Focus.

Another mate at work has just bought a merc slk (don't know where he gets the money.) Wish I could afford a sporty merc like that. There again it was second hand the one he bought, not that it looks second hand. He's bound to drop it in a ditch somewhere sooner or later..... what a waste.


----------

